# Star Wars - In Concert



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wednesday, Nov 25 - Montreal, Bell Centre
Thursday, Nov 26 - Toronto, Air Canada Centre

I know I've got a little man at home who's been asking about this since we heard about it on the radio last summer. The older boy plays the soundtrack constantly... I'm sure I've had my fill of The Imperial March.

http://www.starwarsinconcert.com/


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Mind... exploding... too... amazing... for... words.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Wednesday, Nov 25 - Montreal, Bell Centre
> Thursday, Nov 26 - Toronto, Air Canada Centre
> 
> I know I've got a little man at home who's been asking about this since we heard about it on the radio last summer. The older boy plays the soundtrack constantly... I'm sure I've had my fill of The Imperial March.
> ...


Those are some pretty large venues. Are they expecting those kinds of crowds?


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Man... I wish I didn't live in Alberta right now...


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

*Best music ever!*

I'm trying to stay cool and collected, but the inner nerd in me is kicking and screaming!

Should I wear the Boba Fett suit or the vader?kqoct


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> I'm trying to stay cool and collected, but the inner nerd in me is kicking and screaming!
> 
> Should I wear the Boba Fett suit or the vader?kqoct


Must wear Vader...my 9 year old is so psyched about this...


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Right on! I have a dead mint Star Wars: A New Hope LP from '77 (I think) that I throw on every now and then. Wish I had one for Phantom Menace.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I liked the t-shirts C3Pohyeah, the leader and Storm Trumpeter :smile:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"C3PO" tells me he knows what the password is for the MLSE Toronto presale today...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

canadian tyler said:


> ...
> 
> Should I wear the Boba Fett suit or the vader?kqoct


This actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Well worth the price of admission - although my 5 year old couldn't last the whole show (we left with 2 parts remaining - but he'd been asleep for a couple by that point). My 7 year old had a blast checking out all the Star Wars "stuff" they had and he couldn't believe the people on stage were playing the music the whole time. "Why do we have to learn silly songs at school while these guys get to play Star Wars music every day?"

The lasers and the pyro kept the kids on their toes and constantly looking around.

The place was packed too - something I didn't expect to be honest. I don't think I've ever seen a concert or a show where every seat had a person in it. We did notice that once you were in the concourse, you couldn't hear the music so I'm sure that's a little different than a rock and roll show - but it was very peculiar to look around the place and not see empty seats.

Funniest moment of the night - the lights go down and the orchestra breaks into the "Dolby Surround Sound/THX" and 20th Century Fox riffs - just like you were watching the movie.


----------

